# Embroidery background for patches and design



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello just getting into the embroidery, I have been reading a lot watching videos ect before attempting anything, for the image found here:
[media]http://i13.ebayimg.com/01/i/08/db/63/1f_1_sbl.JPG[/media] on the flag is that embroidery or is that a material. I have noticed on patches some letters are embroidered but what is the backgroundis that also embroidery that has a deboss look? I can seem to make that feature in my digitizing software, looking at patterns unless it would be called something else.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Small picture but it looks like 100% embroidery on there, a fill stitch. The ITALIA looks like a sating stitch. For a patch you can use twill material as the background so that you dont need to use 100% embroidery/stitches. I am sure someone can add much more to this for you but this is a beginning.... (Good luck to you!)


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Hard to tell from the photo. The Italia and the flag are embroidery but it is difficult to tell what it was stitched on - maybe leather or vinyl.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, I could see that. My initial thought was velcro actually - really tough to tell though!


----------



## ryanb4614 (Jan 23, 2010)

My reason for asking is I am trying to familiarize myself with digitizing and practicing now. It has a auto fill, but fill won't be the "Satin Lettering" if i filled a work would it? It would be the flat embroidery (there are different patterns)? Then there a column tools and that seems to make the letters raised and has different options.. I am using husqvarna vip if anyone is familiar with that. Its the best I can do for now I got it for free from a friend. I dont have the $$ since i invested in the machine. I dont believe there is any other software out there that is free use?


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I wont use auto digitise if I was after good quality embroidery


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Stay away from auto digitizing, but auto fill is ok. Most software can convert a tatami or regular fill to satin but stitch length is limited to 10-12mm before you start having problems. I never go over 1/4" for a satin fill and mainly use it for lettering and special effects. Never use it on anything that gets heavy use as it can snag. You can make patches using vinyl with no problem, really no different that any other fabric. The flag is nothing more than a straight tatami fill. Actually there are 3 free digitizing programs out there that I know of and if you do a search on the forum, I'm sure you will find them mentioned. If not, let me know and I'll find them for you. Offhand, I know madpunch and sierra make free versions, but I've never used them.


----------

